# Trapping Exercises



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

I recently built myself a mook jong. It is a bit ghetto, made out of pvc piping, wood, and old sleeping bag, lots of duck tap and a tennis ball for the eyes( had one laying around couldn't resist puting them on. they are covered in red tape. looks evil!!). I do not have any real formal training aside from two traping drills to practice. My aim is to improve my ability to defend, counter an attack then trap an arm to move into an takedown. I have found a resource grados wing chun. They have a few video clips of different moves. I have been practicing them but feel like I am going about this in a very erradick fashion. Can anyone point me to some other resources, and give me imput on what kind of progressive focus I should have. If by chance any of you live in the greater Seattle area and would be willing to show me that would be even better. Thanks for the help.

This is a cross post from my other thread in the jkd forum but figured wing chun would have as much info, if not more to contribute as the other.


----------



## pvwingchun (Nov 21, 2003)

It is very hard to use the wooden dummy properly unless you understand the principles behind it.  We typically do not introduce our students to the dummy until the very end of their Siu Lim Tao training which in most cases is 6 to 9 months, that way they have a fair understanding of what is needed and even at that time it is only basic exercises.


----------



## Broken (Nov 21, 2003)

Try looking at http://www.digitaletchings.com/v_wcd.html or the wooden dummy vids on wingchunkwoon.com. That should give you some idea how the dummy is used. It is pretty pointless to try and do it without some knowledge of wing chun however.


----------



## nonono90 (Nov 21, 2003)

I do not think I posed my question in the way I intended. I am not interested in learning long flow drills or ones like those depeicted in the videos. I built my pvc mook jong to practice traping, and blocking striking combos/transitions. My ideal self defense would be to block an opponents offensive strike, begin my offensive(a few strikes) sometime during this traping an arm so I can enter into a takedown. Can anyone suggest some simple traping combos to work on with my mook jong to improve this skill.


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm not really sure how you could work on take-downs with a mook jong (wooden dummy). You can't really take it down. I would suggest a training partner and best case scenario, a trained instructor.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

You should be able to practice some basic parrying but entering to a takedown may be hard.


----------



## nonono90 (Nov 29, 2003)

Finally!!! Someone understands what I am trying to do! Just want to practice parryign a strike, and then trapping. In hopes that practice those two parts will improve my ability to get control of an opponents arm to transfer into a take down.


----------

